# Pizza Planet Delivery Truck



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

Direct from Pixar the ever popular Pizza Planet Delivery Shuttle(Truck) the truck started as a Bay Watch Toyota... the topper and rocket are scratchbuilt the decals are custom as is the license plate added proper mirrors and grill even the junk in the cab I have so far found the truck in the all the films ....this was a fun build


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

heh. that's great. What, no Woody and Buzz?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I love it! Looks fantastic. Looks like years of use too.
Great work!
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice to see something from the films come to life in reality...especially cartoon things.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nicely done!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

"I seriously doubt he's getting this kind of mileage."


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...very cool idea and well done!


----------



## railfreak78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great tv/movie car thinking! Very cool build!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent idea for a model kit build! Great execution and weathering! :thumbsup:


----------

